# Kiefer Sutherland - At Premiere of '24: Redemption', NYC 19.11.08 x5



## Tokko (20 Nov. 2008)

​


----------



## SabberOpi (20 Nov. 2008)

24: Redemption ist es schon soweit.... :drip: DANKE Tokko ohne dich hätte ich es glatt vergessen


----------

